# H. Upmann Club Epicure's!



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Jen don't think so... $76 dowrah


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

still don't tink so 82 dowrah


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey Jack, you should be more respectful of your ELDERS


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

holy shiite!! i'm not smoking mine... i'll be able to retire on the few i own.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice try again $90 Dowrah


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

whoa!:w


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Ho-ly-Cow!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey, 
Call me naive,but what the heck is Dow-rah


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I am totally lost on this thread! I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Check out the auction link.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Mo, Dollars... Wa, Bidding war (I was taking a gander at the auction page and then a lightbulb came on) Those Epis are coming to Seattle! Buwhahahahahahah!:fu  :fu :al :w I am twisted.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

There's only one place those Epi's are going, to TEXAS!:fu


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Once I figure out how to use that damn auction site, Damn Seattle public schools are putting me in jeopardy, gonna make me smokeless, darnit!!!! I got a day and 17 hours to finger it out.:c


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

http://www.clubstogie.com/cgi-bin/auction/main.pl


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

this is almost as good as the live version of the dorrah auction


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

Now I get it, thanks. I hope the cigars come to Seattle since I'm so close...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Now I gotta put up with you too Al? No way! 92 dowrah


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like KNOWN wants em pretty badly Jack:r


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I really helping out now 

AL!!!! 106 dowrah!!! HA HA


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

E version of the Dowrah...

THats right Dowrah.com will soon be making a - ahh nevermind...
You guys are such a crack up...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I think Al is trying to shake the ghetto image by stepping up to the good stuff:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Al will never shed the ghetto image. He wears the price tags on his shoes! :r


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Awww damn... that is low... but fuggin hilarious. I'm trying not to burst out laughing here in the middle of these cubicles. :fu 

I think if Al is able to win the auction, he's gonna want you to hang a price tag off the end of those sticks... since a Club Epicur is worth more than a whole pair of FUBU shoes  :r


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Come on Al... where are you??? Put down that donut and get to bidding. These sticks are about go get away from you!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

whoa...I am impressed!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

:fu :fu :fu :al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm willing to bet there will be a last minute bidding war going on in about 40 miutes LOL


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

DAMM! the bird flew in a BAMM!!!!

Shit Rick!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn Damn Damn. Congrats Jack!!!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

ME NO MO DOWRAH! KNOWN HAS EM'


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Look again Rick.... Al (KNOWN) slipped in as the buzzer was going off. 

Kelly, don't forget to put price tags on those cigars


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

GOOD GOD!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Damm dem sum spensev cigars


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Won't take long to get a tv at this rate.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

It will take a while, believe me:r


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Can't see the ended auctions, what'd they end up going for and did Al make a big bust in Compton today???


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

dang!
perhaps i can get me a new tv also?

k


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Bidder Bid Bid Time 
KNOWN (1) $ 180.00 11/11/03 4:11 PM


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

poker said:


> *Bidder Bid Bid Time
> KNOWN (1) $ 180.00 11/11/03 4:11 PM *


unbelievable ... here's al's tombstone:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll forward this to Al right away.


----------

